# cow's milk or milk replacer



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

In our 4-H group there is a large debate on which is better for kids that are bottle fed either by breeders choice or orphaned- cow's milk or milk replacer. Which do people use and why? Do some people mix the two? I am currently bottle feeding Athena and topping off Augustus after he has nursed. I do have a bag or milk replacer but have never used it. My children's 4-H group says we should use the replacer. Thoughts?


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I mostly use cows milk because no-one within a 2 1/2 hour drive sells goat milk replacer. I've heard people say cows milk is better vs. replacer. Cow's milk gets kind of spendy though. I did come across a bag of goat milk replacer & bought it last year. I slowly switched the bottle babies by mixing the two milks together & then did a few weeks of the replacer. They both worked fine.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

I think cows milk is better for the kids, especially over many replacers that have very little actual milk in them (soy is used a lot) Some kids just dont tolerate replacers well, but almost all kids do well on cows milk. Milk does get expensive though, and yes, you can mix the two. When money is tight I'll do half and half.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I will never use replacer, always whole cows milk.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I am going to stick with cow's milk. Just wondering what others thought


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Whole cow's milk here too. I add a TINY bit of molassas to help entice the babies. No milk replacer available around here. If I need it - I have to order it. If I order it, it will end up going bad before it is used. Milk is readily available and I haven't had any problems.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

We use either Save a caf's Ultra 24 or Purina's Does match- It works great!!!! we do start them out on goat milk for the first 2 weeks though. It has more fat than regular cows milk and we havent had any problems with it at all-out of 40 bottle babies!! We used to use Save a kid-DO NOT USE SAVE A KID!!! They will die-suddenly too!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I like Land O Lakes Kid milk replacer -- Never had much luck with cows milk

but I agree that most replacers are junk and the kidn made for all stock is not good for goats.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> I like Land O Lakes Kid milk replacer -- Never had much luck with cows milk
> 
> but I agree that most replacers are junk and the kidn made for all stock is not good for goats.


same here.. land o lakes is the only replacer i'll use.. and the whole milk didnt do well with my guys, and was expensive


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Been using whole cow's milk, and am doing great with it. Since I have just one bottle baby the cost isn't too bad...plus my husband manages a grocery store so that helps


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Ive used whole cows milk too- and thats what I reccommend to people that buy bottle babies from me.
Too many issues with replacer and scours.....if you do use replacer, the best luck I have had was using Lamb Milk Replacer


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Sometimes you can talk with the local grocer and get whole milk that is going out of date REALLY cheap. They can't sell it after the date on it, and you will usually use it up before it goes bad.


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

I use cow's milk if needed. I had horrid luck with replacer the first year I had goats. I have a big chest freezer in my garage. I freeze pasteurized goat milk to have on hand if I need it. If I need to supplement lots of kids, I mix that milk with cow's milk.


----------

